# problems with snorkles



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

hey everyone its been awile since ive been on but anyways im having some problems with my bike. i have a 06 oulander and its snorkled.yesterday i was just playing around nothing real deep just about to the seat when it started puttering in and out on me. so i took off my seat opened the air box just a tad bit of water not much at all and the air filter was dry but i did notice a crack in the box but theres no water coming in cause the air box was pretty dry. my belt is not leaking either any tips on what it might could be itll run great until it gets to the seat. any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

probably something electrical getting wet under there. time for a fresh dab of die-electric grease on everything.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the input. could i use some axle grease or not. ive never greased my connectors but ive not had this problem.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

no you need to use die electric tune up grease.. it can be found at your local auto store next to the RTV sealants and such...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Time for the dielectric grease..... I should own stock.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks for the help will definatly go get some today. how about the crack in my air box what would be best for it ??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

silicone, inside and out. OR Get a hot knife and melt it back together.


----------



## dillon (Jul 7, 2009)

ok did you get my pm?? its not showing up in my sent items. thanks everyone will update and try and post pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I got it Im just really busy.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I just get it from work. we use it by the case on the ROV's.


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Advance.Orielly will sale it in a can like this.. Normall under $10.00


----------

